# Marlin .45-70????



## archaudio (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been looking for a good all around utility gun that will also be good for big game (moose, bear, elk) I have been thinking about the Marlin 1895GS .45-70 (I like the quick lever action). Does anyone have any experiance with this model and is this a good choice for this application?

Thanks,
Archaudio


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Marlin Guide gun is an excellent rifle, I have a blued model and love it. The .45/70 really packs a punch up close, however if you don't reload I would reccomment you to look at the .450 marlin Magnum, it is simply a modern belted .45/70 cartridge loaded to modern pressures.


----------

